# Helicopter Mountain Rescue



## Huck_It_Baby (Jul 8, 2014)

Don't scramble up what you can't scramble down!

 Impressive rescue! Skip to around 1:50 to watch.


----------



## dlague (Jul 8, 2014)

Can you go back and get my pack?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jul 8, 2014)

dlague said:


> Can you go back and get my pack?



Haha the bag made me laugh. Maybe the wind will blow it off and he can retrieve it later.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jul 15, 2014)

haha


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 15, 2014)

Was he looking for his skis? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 15, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Was he looking for his skis?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



:lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 15, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> :lol:



This was my reference.....

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...back-advice?highlight=lost+my+skis+on+kitchen


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 15, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> This was my reference.....
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...back-advice?highlight=lost+my+skis+on+kitchen



I know, that's why I was laughing!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 15, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I know, that's why I was laughing!



I figured you probably got the reference


----------

